# Hello from a Paint Lover in SC!



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Guys!

My real name is Mary =) I am a 20 year old Horse Trainer and Riding Instructor =) Ive had 11 years experience, and of those 10 years, 7 were spent solely on green breaking and training horses in both english and western. I enjoy pretty much every aspect of personal horse ownership and almost every discipline. The one thing i dont do is Jumping. Ive seen too many people push their horses -way- too hard.

I teach english and western riding lessons, and i foundation train horses =) I absolutely love it!

I currently have 7 horses, which i will be sharing pictures of shortly ^^ Heres the run down ^^

Skippy!- my first horse, a 10 year old chestnut breeding stock paint gelding with a crooked blaze, a coronet band, and two stockings.

Sweetie- Skippy!'s mother (rescued nearly 8 years after i bought Skippy!) She is a 13 year old registered Tovero paint. She is mostly white with a black face, and some black on her butt. She has two blue eyes, which makes her look pretty exotic ^^

Jasmine- A 21 year old Registered Buttermilk Buckskin Quarter Horse Mare. She has navicular, and after 5 years of wanting this mare, i was finally able to get her. She is a wonderful mare <3 Very crabby though!

Joey- 7 year old Blue Roan Blanket Registered Appy gelding. He is my main ranch horse now, very sturdy, not a vice in him!

Rain- A 10 month old little bay paint filly. Traded a registered QH gelding for her, and it was well worth it. I was looking for a "challenge" in buying an unhandled foal.. the one thing i asked, is that the horse be a paint. When i got her i was expecting a wild child, but got the extreme opposite. She is the opposite of a "challenge" XD

Liberty- A 3 year old tobiano paint mare. I bet there are papers on her, its just a question of where they are. She was abused by her first owner. Dragged behind a car to be saddle broken. She has a pretty bad limp, but as her hoof grows, it fades.

Dreamer- A yearling colt Spotted Saddle Horse. This is my true Challenge to train, as i plan to keep him a stud =) He is a red roan overo with a big side spot, a big blaze, and one blue eye, and one brown eye. He is such a stunner, and for being handled so little-ly, is a great horse.

Anyways.. I live on Shaw AFB  My husband is in the Air Force, and living on base means no bills!

I hope to hang out here, allot of the horse forums ive found have been terribly unwelcoming and prude, so i hope you guys are more down to earth and friendly =)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome! 
The saddle breaking behind a car is horrifying. Makes me sick. I am so glad you found her and gave her a new home.

Post pictures soon! :wink:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey hun! Thank you for the reply!

I know.. I couldnt believe it when i heard it. He said that she was drug on -ASPHALT-... not dirt. I was absolutely mortified. Whats worse, is she is SUCH a sweet horse, even after all that crap was done to her. How could someone do that to such a sweet animal... and how can an animal stay sweet even after she has been betrayed by the only human she knew?!

I tell you.. horses have much more love, understanding, forgiveness, and patience than humans.

Pictures will definately come soon! I love posting photos of the kids! <3


----------

